# Problem bei Anpassen von zwei Tonspuren



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (22. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
ich hab ein kleines Verständisproblem. Und zwar habe ich zwei Audiospuren welche unterschiedliche Sprachen beinhalten aber den selben Inhalt. Nun ist von der einen Tonspur vorne und hinten etwas abgeschnitten diesen teil würde ich gerne aus der anderen herrausschneiden und in der anderen einfügen. Das müßte gehen da es sich nur um Musik handelt und nicht um Sprache.
Das Problem ist nun das ich nicht verstehe warum die Tonspur, welche weniger Inhalt hat als die andere trotzdem länger ist.
Ich hab mal ein Bild angehängt um das Problem zu verdeutlichen.
Die zweite Tonspur mußte ich neu sampeln da diese nicht genug Hz hatte. ob es daran liegt? Was aber unlogisch wäre, oder?
Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## bokay (23. Dezember 2007)

Haben beide files die gleiche samplingfrequenz? Werden die files gleich schnell abgespielt oder ist das zweite (untere) langsamer? Wenn es so ist ist dein Projekt warscheinlich auf der Samplefrequenz vom oberen file und das untere hat eine höhere.

Wie hast du files denn aufgenommen? Bzw. Wie liegen sie original vor?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (24. Dezember 2007)

Hi,
also das Obere hat eine von 48000 Hz unddas untere von 44000 Hz. Als ich beide hineinladen wollte bekamm ich die Meldung bei der zweiten das die Samplingrate nicht passen würde und diese angepasst wird.
Woran kann ich den sehen ob die zweite langsamer abgespielt wird?

Gruß


----------

